# New machines



## Scattered Parts (Jun 21, 2021)

It has been a busy week for me.  Too much time online leads to Visa indiscretions.  I purchased a mill from the school in Dauphin MB.  I have never heard of the manufacturer but it is a Bridgeport clone.  It appears to have mostly Imperial fasteners too which is a bit surprizing.  It was manufactured in 1997 and has not been used for at least 5 years in the shop.  I will be powering it up later this week to check on all the functions.  It was quite dirty and a little rusty but that all cleaned up quite nicely.  Everything that can move manually now moves as it should.  There was very little tooling with it, but a 6 inch vise and a clamping set was included.

The road from Dauphin is one of the roughest I have been on in a long time.  Going there caused the cap on my truck to shift back 2 inches.  It has been in place for 7 years with no issues previously.  That made my strap down the mill extra tight.  Here is a picture of the mill on my trailer. I screwed blocking down to the sides of the base after this picture was taken. That prevents it from sliding around.



My neighbour came over with his forklift and moved the mill into shop.  I then started cleaning it up. 















So while I'm working on this my neighbour comes over and tells me about a lather for sale just down the highway (Indian Head to be exact). It is an EMCO Maximat V13. Yes there is a tailstock.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 21, 2021)

Your mill looks like a newer version of my 'First' mill -is it a 9X49?  It looks almost unused!  Also a nice catch on the Enco - a nice all round machine.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Jun 21, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> Your mill looks like a newer version of my 'First' mill -is it a 9X49?  It looks almost unused!  Also a nice catch on the Enco - a nice all round machine.



Dabbler, yes it is a 9x49. I was surprized at the condition too. You can never be to sure of things just looking at pictures. I'm looking forward to getting the Emco running. So far I have just cleaned it up a bit and changed all the oil. I have yet to find a machine where the oil didn't look like it came from a diesel truck. Black.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 21, 2021)

Almost all my machines are used, and the first thing is the oil.  Always yucky.  People just don't know it needs changing!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 21, 2021)

Scattered Parts said:


> ...Too much time online leads to Visa indiscretions.


 And as we say around our house... 

_Don't Drink and Prime._


----------



## DPittman (Jun 21, 2021)

The mill looks GREAT.  Congratulations on the new stuff.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Everett (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice finds!


----------



## 140mower (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice haul. Looks like the rough travel was worth the effort.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Jun 21, 2021)

140mower said:


> Nice haul. Looks like the rough travel was worth the effort.



I inspected the trailer after I got back and discovered that the tail holding the ramps has cracked all the way through on one side and on the top of the other side. It is a poor design in that the drop ramp is just welded on to the back of the trailer frame and will bounce excessively weakening the welds. Time to grind out the welds and attach a couple reinforcing plates.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 21, 2021)

I was wondering who got the lathe from Indian Head.  Was the rust just surface on the ways?  I couldn't make it out to have a look.


----------



## Scattered Parts (Jun 21, 2021)

I spent a couple hours last night cleanng off the rust from the ways. It was just surface rust fortunately. The old oil and crap on the machine protected it quite nicely.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice bit of tools you got. Congrats


----------



## Darren (Jun 21, 2021)

I have an Emco V13 too. They are excellent machines.


----------



## Hruul (Jun 21, 2021)

Congrats on the new machines.


----------

